# Battle of Waterloo



## Gwydion (Jan 13, 2006)

A few questions for all. Who won the battle of Waterloo. Wellington or Blucher? Could Napoleon have won? Who was braver, the Scots or Brits? Had the previous battle at Quatre Brass been won by the French, would Napoleon have reconqered Europe?


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 13, 2006)

Had Napoleon not dispatched 30 000 of his men chasing Prussians (and subsequently were unavailable for the battle) and had Marshall Ney not been so foolhardy (needlessly sacrificing a large portion of French Cavalry, the outcome might have been different....but I don't think so. Wellington had taken note of this area previously and knew exactly how to use the terrain to his advantage - also - he never lost a battle in his whole career.

Who is the braver - Scots or Brits. Well, being Scottish (and keeping in mind the glorious Scots Greys winning the Napoleonic Eagle) I think you know where my heart lies. In truth though, I believe anybody who fought through this horrendous battle (or any battle) is a braver man than me.


----------



## Gwydion (Jan 13, 2006)

very true. but i think the scots were braver.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 14, 2006)

I won't agrue with you about that


----------



## Cyril (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't know well the facts of Waterloo, as a French I prefer to think of Austerlitz  but even if Napoleon won this battle, I don't think he will be able to reconquer Europe. France was bloodless after almost 25 years of war succession (Revolution ones and Napoleonic ones) and a catastrophic russian campaign. The country was no longer able to support more.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 17, 2006)

Napoleon was not a well man when he led the French at Waterloo, and I have no doubt that this contributed to his defeat. 

I would definitely agree that Austerlitz was a stunning victory for the French and probably one of the best examples of Napoleon's generalship.


----------



## Gwydion (Jan 18, 2006)

either that or tripoli. but he did whip up on the russians before Moscow.


----------



## Drachir (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm not sure I understand the question about the Scots.  The last time I looked Scotland was part of the British Isles as it was in Wellington's day.  The Scots who were at Waterloo were not just members of the Scots Greys.  Scots, Irish, Welsh, and English soldiers stood side by side in the ranks.  So I guess the answer to your question is yes, the Scots were braver, but the Scots were Brits.  Pardon me if this brings down a storm of angry Scots upon my head.  BTW I was born in England and my mother was part Scot and part Welsh.  My father was a Canadian soldier who was there to save the British Isles from the evil Nazis.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 12, 2006)

I completely and utterly agree with you about the English Irish and the Welsh being just as brave as the Scots. I also would like to make it clear that the Dutch and Prussians were also involved and were probably just as brave. On the other side, the French were a force to be reckoned with - and to march in column into a hail of 'British' muskets took some bravery also. 

I, on the other hand, might be a Scot but I can assure you that I would have been high-tailing it back to my homeland with a large yellow streak down my back. 

Bravery has nothing to do with nationality


----------

